
Professor Donovan’s Magnificent Entanglements (2006) - 68c12c16
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/2006/07/01/professor-donovans-magnificent-entanglements/
======
68c12c16
Regardless of the veracity for some (or all) of the details described in this
article, this is really a great story on human nature -- the complexity, the
subtlety, and the depth, about our humanity, all are marvelously reflected
here -- in my opinion, it has more in those aspects than Chris Marlowe's
_Doctor Faustus_ or even Shakespeare's _King Lear_....

Maybe someone could adapt the story into a theater piece?

